# Women Love Handymen!



## rachelmark (May 31, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I just made a new infographic, and I wanted to share it with you guys. I  hope you like it! I thought it was pretty accurate. It's about what  women really want, a handyman. Check it out and let me know what you  think!







You can see the original source here


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2013)

So that's why we attract a crowd when we work


----------



## neilorrick (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes woman loves that man who can work with his own hand and not depending on others. We should work because it increases our knowledge and also saving of money.

new homes melbourne


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 1, 2013)

Doing my "honey-do" list today  ...  but I also like women who LOVE tools.


----------



## rachelmark (Jun 3, 2013)

nealtw said:


> So that's why we attract a crowd when we work



Truth! We can't help it. :


----------



## rachelmark (Jun 3, 2013)

neilorrick said:


> Yes woman loves that man who can work with his own hand and not depending on others. We should work because it increases our knowledge and also saving of money.



Exactly. Both being thrifty and independent is what makes the traits of a handyman so attractive. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## rachelmark (Jun 3, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:


> Doing my "honey-do" list today  ...  but I also like women who LOVE tools.



Um I kind of love this. Thanks for sharing! Women who are savvy with power tools are definitely sexy. :banana:


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2013)

Rachel; welcome to the club, I'm sure Villa will be impressed, he's in the bottom 1%


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 3, 2013)

Would it be out of place if I said I like being on the bottom  ..... sometimes?  Just askin'


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2013)

Afraid of heights?


----------



## Jungle (Jun 13, 2013)

Men have been in this role for millions of years, they 'do' something and then this is suppose to 'mean' something. The big strong silent type. Then the women get married to him and she'll say, he doesn't listen to me, he doesn't tell me how he feels etc.

What's worse is the handy guy who believes the real world is just about twist the wrench a bit harder. The world is not so simple as weekend plumbing repair.


----------

